# I don't know where to start..... Please help



## Justmewithoutyou (Oct 21, 2011)

My wife said those evil words to me a few weeks ago..... 
I don't love you anymore and don't want to be married to you any more.... 

I am lost and don't know what I should do or don't do.

I keep thinking how is this possible? 
I cry myself to sleep at night and cry on the way "home" from work.

I just don't know where to turn. I tried to get her to attend counseling and we went once. She then had me cancel the next one. I didn't bother making another. 

I keep searching the web and keep finding these save my marriage offers.

Do they work? Or am I just going to give my money away? 

I will do anything to keep my wife. Just like I would do anything for her. 
I just need to make her see that again. She keeps pushing her feelings for me a side. I have watched her force herself to say something mean to me or make a point of bringing up every mistake I ever made up. They don't even have to be about her... Choices I've made etc.... 

So I am asking do those "Programs" work?

Please any advice would be appreciated. Should I order one? 
What should I do? 
I love her with every part of my being and need to keep her and make her happy. 
I just don't know where to start.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

You can't change her, only yourself. And maybe if she sees that you are working on yourself to help the marriage, that will help her.

Were there problems already in your marriage or did this come out of the blue?


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

google Calle Zorro and read his free articles. 

google doing a 180 and read about that

That started saving my marriage four years ago.

Then go to the book store marriage section in comfortable clothes and read your arse off. 

You can turn it around but you dont understand what heppened yet just like I didnt. 

First thig you need is an eduction. Calle will ge you started. 

BTW I didnt have to BUY anything. I read in the store and online for free and saved my marriage many years ago.

If you want, read my other posts. they are all success stories. No failures since Im not here for that.

Good luck


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you verified there isn't another man involved? Sounds like she is blame shifting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

Ditto on the 180: 
Divorce busting 180 degree list - Marriage Builders® Forums

You can also try "The Love Dare" which is inexpensive to buy and use. Some of the pay for programs can be quite helpful if you have the money


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

> BTW I didnt have to BUY anything. I read in the store and online for free and saved my marriage many years ago.


Yea, I didn't buy anything but I read sooo much...it helped my sanity.


----------



## Justmewithoutyou (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

I doubt there is another "man" and yes it was out of the blue. I had no idea it was coming. 
I have been working hard on making her see the fact I love her and the family we have built. Some days she is closer and other days she is pulling away..
I will begin my journey by reading anything that is recommended. I want nothing for for this chapter of our lives to be over and move on to better times.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

There's a book called The Love Dare that is a good read and has dares for you to do each day/week. You can do it on your own. I wouldn't tell her that is what you are doing or the things you do may not seem genuine.


----------



## Justmewithoutyou (Oct 21, 2011)

ku1980rose said:


> There's a book called The Love Dare that is a good read and has dares for you to do each day/week. You can do it on your own. I wouldn't tell her that is what you are doing or the things you do may not seem genuine.


I will go and get a copy ASAP and thanks for the tip.


----------

